# Updated my site a bit!!



## platano (Jul 27, 2009)

I made some updates on my site, please stop by and let me know what you think.  Make sure to stop by the BLOG.  

www.oddsnap.com


----------



## astrostu (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be honest:  Not a fan.  It's not entirely obvious how to navigate, especially that clicking on a picture means it goes to the next one in the list as opposed to enlarging.  I'm also not a fan of frames since it means you can't bookmark the actual page you're on, though that's less of an issue for a photo gallery.  But, I'm very anti-Flash due usually to the time it takes to load, the flashiness of it compared to what it actually accomplishes, and its slowness on old machines.

Just thought I'd respond since, as of posting this, there are 15 views but no replies.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 27, 2009)

I looked over your sight.  The front page needs a large graphic, perhaps #1 from the NYC gallery. The flash is fast enough for me and I am on a cellular connection.


----------



## photogincollege (Jul 27, 2009)

I pretty much like it, except for a few complaints.  First, I agree there is too much blank space on the main page.  Second, maybe its just me but the links page is blank, and this may be personal preference, but I HATE when contact things try to use the default mail client.  Too many people access their email through an internet browser.  For the contact page I would just have a bit of text with your email, phone, etc.


Edit: Its not just me, I checked the source and the body of the page and it is completely blank.


----------



## platano (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks alot guys, I will make these adjustments and update the site abit.  as for the frame, I just thought it would be a fast and easy way to navigate the site, got a point on the bookmarking par.  And I guess I didnt send the updated file of the "Links" and will change the Contacts to an actual page.


----------



## ocular (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey did you build your website yourself ? ( I thinks it's real sharp ) Or did you use wix . com ? Reason I ask is the 3rd search result I get for your page is wix .


----------



## platano (Jul 31, 2009)

i started the WIX.com but its kindda gay, and then i made my own.  WIX is all Flash based.  and thanks for the "Sharp" comment  , im trying to make it work for everyone you know.?


----------

